# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Tražimo od ministra javnu ispriku!

## anddu

Budući da naš vrli ministar Milinović misli da se nama, neplodnim parovima u Hrvatskoj treba ispričari oporba, moje je mišljenje kako nam on, i to svakom paru ponaosob duguje javnu ispriku. Stoga mu šaljem e-mail tražeći od njega javnu ispriku zbog moje 2 izgubljene reproduktivne godine. Uključite se, obaspimo ga mailovima kao i zadnji put, a osim njemu šaljimo i Vladi, predsjedniku, strankama, medijima... Svatko može tražiti ispriku iz svojih razloga: zbog iznesenih nesitina, zbog čekanja na lijekove; zbog toga što zbog njegovog zakona nisu u zadnje dvije godine uspjeli postati roditelj; zbog bačenih jajnih stanica... Birajte i dajte prijedloge. 

Evo i mog pisma: 
Ministre Darko Milinoviću,

ogorčena kao i uvijek vašim istupom u javnosti o novom Zakonu o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (o kojoj očito je pojma nemate) ovim putem vam se obraćam zbog najnovijih neistina izašlih iz vaših usta te tražim da mi se javno ispričate zbog, a koristoim vaše riječ iz jučerašnje izjave, vaše grupe manipulacije i politizacije ovog zakona kojim ste grubo narušili moja ljudska prava i prava svih parova koji se u Hrvatskoj liječe od neplodnosti budući da je zakon donesen jedino i isključivo radi podilaženja Crkvi i crkvenim krugovima. Dakle, tražili ste da nam se oporba ispriča za što ne vidim niti jedan jedini razlog. Jedino očekuje i zapravo tražim ispriku vas i svih onih koji su dizanjem ruku 'za' podržali zakon i time ugrozili moja ljudska prava i prava na liječenje, ne samo mene i supruga nego svih neplodnih parova u Hrvatskoj. 
Vratite mi nepovratno izgubljene dvije reproduktivne godine, godine u kojima se moja ionako loša rezerva jajnih stanica svakim mjesecom smanjivala. Jer imam 34 godine i AMH (valjda znate što je to budući da ste navodno ginekolog) koji je još s 33 godine iznosio 8 pmol/l. 
Da ministre, suprug i ja spadamo u čak dvije od tri vaše kategorije težih oblika neplodnosti kojima ćete navodno pod krinkom struke pomoći predloženim izmjenama Zakona. E pa da se imalo razumijete u medicinski potpomognutu vjerojatno biste znali kako žene sa smanjenom rezervom jajnih stanica, a to sam npr. ja teško dolazi do više od tri jajne stanice po postupku. Osim ako mi u sadašnjim postupcima liječnici zbog vašeg nakaradnog zakona nisu davali slabiju stimulaciju kako kojim slučajem ne bi dobila više od tri oocite jer što bi s onim viškom od jedne ili dvije oocite, a time sam opet ostala uskraćena za optimalno liječenje. U drugu kategoriju 'teških pacijenata' spadamo po suprugu koji je suočen s teškim oblikom oligoasthenozoospermije koja graniči s azzospermijom, a za ilustraciju reći ću kako je u zadnjem postupku imao jedan jedini spermij sposoban za oplodnju. I njegova je reproduktivna sposobnost u zadnje dvije godine rapidno opadala jer mu je broj spermija prije četiri godine kada smo krenuli u MPO priču bio daleko veći. Vratite nam ministre sve izgubljene oocite, spermije, prolivene suze, strahove, besane noći, pa na kraju ako hoćete i novce zbog učestalih odlazaka u Zagreb. Jer živimo 600 kilometara udaljeni od klinike. 
Nebrojeno dobre stvari koje je po vama donio vaš zakon još u dvije godine nisam susrela, a i nije istina kako nema listi čekanja. Ima za lijekove i to u skoro svakoj klinici iako se neke od njih pravdaju kako između dvije stimulacije mora proći 6 mjeseci (no to baš i nije jednoznačno u svim slučajevima, pitajte tu vašu struku). 
Još jednom ministre Milinoviću tražim vašu javnu ispriku za moje dvije izgubljene reproduktivne godine!

P.S naravno šaljem ga s punim imenom i prezimenom, jer nepotpisano pismo nema smisla.

----------


## tonili

Anddu moj naklon!
Odlična ideja!
Ajmo svi!
Dajte - pokažimo da nismo ovce!
Mail je zaista sitnica  - korak koji svi možemo učiniti.
Ja ću svoj mail nasloviti s: Ispričajte mi se za laži i uvrede izrečene u Saboru!

----------


## cranky

anddu  :Naklon: 
moj mail će isto tražiti ispriku za sve laži i sva vrijeđanja mene kao osobe, ali i zdrave pameti

----------


## anddu

Joj kad bi ih barem masovno obasuli, stvarno im treba pokazati da nismoovce.

Evo i adresa za slanje, od prošlog puta

darko.milinovic@mzss.hr
Ante-Zvonimir.Golem@mzss.hr
ured@predsjednik.hr
predsjednica@vlada.hr
klubsdp@sabor.hr
hsls@hsls.hr
sabor@sabor.hr
vesna.roller@zg.t-com.hr
sandra.veljkovic@vecernji.net
rtl-vijesti@rtl.hr
Mojmira.Pastorcic@rtl.hr
kristinaturcin@yahoo.com
redakcija@novilist.hr

----------


## Kadauna

ja isto pišem, super ideja.................

----------


## ježić

I ja ću danas sastaviti svoj mail. Odlična ideja anduu!

----------


## Gabi25

Ja upravo poslala pisamce, baš mi je fino leglo za dobro jutro :Grin: 

Ajmo cure pišite, odlična ideja anddu

----------


## Pcelica Mara

:Klap: 
Dobra ideja

Šaljem i ja kratko pisamce...


Ministre Milinoviću,
moram vam priznati da se beskrajno veselim predstojećim izborima i vašoj skoroj smjeni. Bile su ovo teške godine... ali bolji dani dolaze. Izdržat ćemo stoga i još jednu predizbornu kampanju, vrijeđanja i prosipanja budalaština kojih bi se odrasli ljudi itekako trebali sramiti.
Potaknuta još jednom u nizu vaših nesuvislih izjava, ovaj put o Zakonu o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji, pozivam i ja vas da mi se javno ispričate.
Nisam korisnik medicinskih usluga koje ste u Hrvatskoj onemogućili parovima koji se liječe od neplodnosti, ali svejedno smatram da zaslužujem ispriku zbog vrijeđanja moje inteligencije i zdravog razuma. Došli smo do točke kada zaista vrijeđate sve ljude prosječne inteligencije sposobne za razumno zaključivanje. Kada besramno lažete iako ste i sami svjesni da vam malo tko više vjeruje, valjda se zato više čak niti ne trudite zvučati iskreno.
Također, u isprici vam se mogu pridružiti i stranački kolege, uključujući i pripadnike pridruženih vam strančica. 
Ispričajte se vi meni, ministre, zajedno s onih 77 ljudi koji rade na moju štetu, propisuju mi zakone i nazivaju se mojom Vladom, iako ih ja nisam i nikad ne bih izabrala.
Unaprijed zahvaljujem na isprici (iako je ne očekujem, jer za takvo djelo potrebna je iskrenost i čast).

----------


## anddu

Super cure. Znam da je vikend i da se malo kome da pisati tu neka pisma ali bi bilo super kad bi nakon mog mail stigla hrpa drugih! Barem ko zadnji put!

----------


## innu

Ministre Milinoviću!

Vi ste taj koji bi se trebao ispričati svim neplodnim parovima u našoj zemlji, jer ste nas doveli u tako nezavidnu poziciju, da prijedlogom novih izmjena zakona o medicinski potpomomognutoj oplodnji ne samo da mažete oči ljudima koji ne razumiju zakon u potpunosti, i usput promjene koristite za skupljanje političkih bodova, nego i nas koji vodimo tako tešku borbu i dalje zakidate za naša prava.
Stoga Vas lijepo molimo da se ispričate svim neplodnim parovima koji zbog Vašeg tvrdoglavog stava i mišljenja da zakon treba prilagoditi svima samo ne onima kojih se zapravo i tiče, nemaju optimalno liječenje u svojoj zemlji.

S poštovanjem                                                                                                    
mm i ja (naravno puno ime i prezime)

*anddu*, ideja je odlična, ovo je zbilja nešto u čemu svi možemo sudjelovati, ajmo cure, nastavite dalje....

----------


## Gabi25

Samo mali ispravak: umjesto one adrese rtl-vijesti imaju novu rtldanas@rtl.hr

----------


## venddy

ja ću također ovaj vikend sastavit pismo i poslat. Odlična ideja, hajdemo cure, što nas više to učini, to bolje

----------


## šniki

Čim moja mala zalegne ja se fatam pisanja!!!
Ideja je odlična!!!

----------


## ivica_k

Odlična ideja, odazvati ću se sigurno!

----------


## eva133

Poslat ću i ja.

----------


## *mare*

evo i mog doprinosa, šaljem na sve adrese:

Ministre Milinoviću,

do sada Vam nisam pisala pisma, vođena mišlju kako ionako nema nekog smisla jer ćete tvrditi da moje pismo niste ni dobili, kao ni tisuće drugih. Jednostavno nisam željela gubiti svoje vrijeme na Vas. No potaknuta Vašim izjavama 01.09.2011. kao i sramotnim „Prijedlogom zakona o dopuni zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji“ ovim putem ne mogu drugo nego zatražiti da mi se ispričate. Vi. Ne oporba, ne neko ministarstvo ili itko drugi, već osobno Vi, ministre Darko Milinoviću. 

Sa svojih 30 godina, sa zatvorenim jajovodima, sa AMH (kao ginekolog znate što je to, zar ne?) 1 ug/L na granici menopauze baš JA spadam u skupinu teške neplodnosti na koju se ova Dopuna zakona odnosi. I čudi me da Vi, kao ginekolog, ne znate da ja ne mogu dobiti više od 3 jajne stanice u postupku potpomognute oplodnje. Ili znate? Trebali biste znati. Ako znate o čemu se onda zapravo radi? Nudite neku sitnu izmjenu onima kojima to ne treba? Nudite, citiram iz Prijedloga zakona „parovima kojima je tijekom postupka MO utvrđen nedostatak spolnih stanica“ oplodnju više od 3 stanice? Ne kosi li se to sa zdravim razumom? Ako jedva dobijem dvije stanice sada mi zakon omogućava da se oplode više od tri?! Mene osobno taj prijedlog izmjena itekako vrijeđa. Ili se želite još malo naslađivati mojom mukom ili nekome „mažete oči“.

Još jedna zamolba: kada već govorite da kontaktirate struku dajte molim Vas to i učinite. Jer, baš čitam Vašu izjavu od neki dan „Ministar je naglasio kako zahvaljujući novom zakonu više nema listi čekanja za umjetnu oplodnju..“ budite tako ljubazni pa mi javite u kojoj poliklinici su Vam to rekli. Ja naime mogu govoriti samo iz svog vlastitog iskustva gdje čekam lijekove od početka travnja i trenutno se i ne nazire datum kada bi isti mogli stići, nadamo se za nekih 2 mjeseca. 

Dakle, ministre Milinoviću, Vašim sramotnim zakonom napravili ste toliko štete koja se više ne da ispraviti. No mi to i ne očekujemo od Vas. Nitko. U ovom trenu jedino što mogu tražiti od Vas jest da se ispričate. Meni kao i svim neplodnim parovima kojima je Vaš zakon smanjio mogućnost da postanu roditelji, nekima i potpuno onemogućio jer su se nalazi u ove dvije godine Vašeg zakona pogoršali i čak i kada se zakon u cjelosti promijeni za te parove biti će kasno. Ne, to više ne možete popraviti, ali možete biti čovjek i jednostavno se – ispričati.

----------


## *mare*

cure, trebalo mi je 20 min da to nakucam i mislim da istih tih 20 min nisam mogla pametnije i korisnije utrošiti. molim vas sve pišite, neka pisama bude što više. ne zbog njega, ne mislim da će ih on uopće gledati već zbog svih onih adresa u cc. neka barem jedan medij negdje spomene da sada MI tražimo ispriku od NJEGA.

----------


## Mojca

Ja bi od ministra tražiia i ispriku i ostavku. 


Kako je naš MPO put bio kratak i uspješan, a i reakcija je bila u skladu sa zakonom, osobno nemam se što puno žaliti, zakon ovaj ili onaj, meni isto... ali nepravda svejedno boli... čekam da me uhvati inspiracija, pa ću složiti par redova i poslati.

----------


## Mali Mimi

I ja sam napisala pisamce :Yes:

----------


## cranky

Ministre
(i svi vi koji ste pisali i glasali za zakon),
baš lijepo od vas da ste se sjetili da je netko nekome dužan ispriku vezano uz Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji. Da, istina je, isprika je i više nego potrebna, ali VAŠA nama, neplodnim parovima. Razloga za ispriku ima i previše i vjerojatno se neću sjetit sve nabrojati, ali evo nekih za koje bi moj partner i ja rado čuli ispriku:
- Želimo da nam se ispričate za vrijeđanje i omalovažavanje u medijima kada ste nas nazivali promiskuitetnima i karijeristima, kao da smo si sami krivi što smo bolesni
- Želimo da nam se ispričate što u sekularnoj državi imamo zakon koji kao da su pisali članovi španjolske inkvizicije ili papa glavom i bradom, a ne struka
- Želimo da nam se ispričate što našu desetogodišnju izvanbračnu zajednicu (uopće ne)cijenite manje od nekog braka na brzaka jer je, eto, beba na putu pa je red da se s trbuhom do zuba vjenčamo u crkvi
- Želimo da nam se ispričate jer smo se morali ponižavati kod javnog bilježnika da bi dobili papir na kome piše da se mi volimo (i još to i platiti) da bi uopće mogli biti liječeni od neplodnosti.
- Želimo da nam se ispričate što smo zbog vašeg zakona bili prisiljeni proći psihološko testiranje i dobiti potvrdu tj nalaz na kojem, među ostalim, piše da "indeksi emocionalnih stanja ne ukazuju na postojanje akutnih emocionalnih konflikata" te da se " ne bilježi postojanje psihopatologije ili socijalne disfunkcije koja bi mogla interferirati ili ometati liječenje neplodnosti" i slično.
Za ovo poniženje smo morali i izostati s posla.
- Želimo da nam se ispričate što smo također morali izostati s posla radi pravnog savjetovanja. Vrlo zanimljivo je bilo to savjetovanje od 3 minute u kojem odvjetnica nije baratala osnovnim pojmovima vezano uz oplodnju. Ne znam tko je tu koga na kraju savjetovao.
- Usprkos vašem zakonu mi smo uspjeli, postali smo roditelji predivne djevojčice. U njezino ime želimo da se ispričate što ste u državi stvorili takvu klimu vezanu za MPO, da se u svakom prilogu na tu temu prikazuju djeca u bolnicama iz kojih vire cjevčice i kojekakva čuda. Zar vi stvarno mislite da su MPO djeca bolesna čudovišta ???? 
- Želimo da nam se ispričate što nas, neplodne parove, smatrate idiotima i građanima drugog reda, koji su si sami krivi za neplodnost, pa nam kao maloumnima i dan danas ne želite reći poimence tko je (pogotovo od struke) radio na sastavljanju toga zakona 
- Želimo da nam se ispričate što je i dan danas, unatoč višekratnom traženju udruga i građana, nemoguće doći do suvislih statistika vezano uz zakon. Žao mi je ministre, nama vaša riječ i vaša matematika nisu dovoljne. Želimo transparentne brojke, a ne 3 verzije statistika kao što je bilo nakon Plitvica.
I još nešto, neka vas sram bude da neplodne parove koristite u predizborne svrhe i ponovno nas, po tko zna koji put, ponižavate. Jer ovo što predlažete kao izmjene zakona je ništa drugo nego "kozmetika" i obmanjivanje masa koje ne razumiju tematiku i gnjusno skupljanje bodova preko naših leđa.
Iskreno se nadam da će vam narod na ovim izborima pokazat da nam je svima dosta i da više nikada neću na TV-u vidjet vaš podsmjeh.

S *NE*poštovanjem
"Cranky" iz Rijeke

----------


## bubi33

Pismo napisano i poslano!

Cure, pišite i šaljite, zaista nam se treba javno ispričati!

----------


## anddu

Pišite, zajedno smo jače!!! (ne rade smajlići)

----------


## tonili

poslano!

----------


## RuzicaSB

Cure rasplakah se jbt, pisma su redom odlicna i vidi se da su pisana iz dubine duse i iskreno, no jeste li razmisljale o tome da i ovaj put saljemo pisma i ministru i novinarima istovremeno da ne bi opet pricao kako ih je dobio sam 4-5 a pisama podrske sepet.

----------


## RuzicaSB

ministre Milinovicu,
trazim od Vas JAVNU ispriku i meni osobno i svim parovima koji neplodnost lijece u ovoj lijepoj nasoj.u ove dvije godine ne samo da je moja rezerva jajnih stanica rapidno opala jer nisam vise 39 nego 41 nego me nerado uopce vise primaju u postupak jer im kvarim prosijek kao teski pacijent a to nikako ne odgovara vasim statistikama koje uredno sminkate.Naravno da nam jos uvijek niste omogucili postupke s doniranim jajnim stanicama u Hrvatskoj.
I od kud znate da se, ako je npr. u pitanju teska muska neplodnost a zena je zdrava, nece oploditi i dobro razviti vise od tri embrija koliko je zakonom dozvoljeno transferirati?Sto cete uciniti?Unistiti ih jer niste dozvolili zamrzavanje?Zar to nije UBOJSTVO?Ili cete opet sve zataskavati?
pisem ovaj mail znajuci da nema nikakvog smisla ocekivati niti odgovor niti ispriku pogotovo ne javnu ali opet meni je satisfakcija ovo vam reci a i znati da ce ljudi znati da sam vam to rekla.


i naravno potpis.

----------


## tonili

Ružice pa tako i je zamišljeno - gore su i mailovi novinara  :Wink:

----------


## frka

poslano!

----------


## RuzicaSB

skuzila tek kasnije sorry

----------


## BHany

BRAVO!!!
http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/o...ka/570011.aspx

----------


## BHany

idemo još pisama, možemo mi to!

----------


## *mare*

> BRAVO!!!
> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/o...ka/570011.aspx


ma diiivno!!!
ovo mi je uljepšalo dan!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tigrical

> ma diiivno!!!
> ovo mi je uljepšalo dan!


I meni! Napisala pisamce...

----------


## Snekica

Poslala...

----------


## kiki30

ministre Milinoviću,tražim od vas javnu ispriku za sve parove koje se bore s neplodnosti i za mene osobno.Već smo godina u borbi za svoje dijete a zahvaljujući vašem zakonu pomoć smo morali potražiti van Hrvatske,morali smo koristit godišnji odmor da bi se liječili.Morali smo dignut kredit,posudit novac od roditelja a zašto?tko je zato kriv?VI I VAŠ ZAKON !! Zato jer nijedna moja odmrznuta jajna stanica nije preživila odmrzavanje,zato jer su se bacali moji embriji od 5 dana jer ih ne smiju zamrzavati a vi kao dr. ginekolog trebali bi ste znat koliko muke treba da se dođe do petodnevnog embrija,koliko hormonskih inekcija,ultrazvuka,bolne punkcije,išćekivanja da bi se na kraju bacilo!! to nikad neću prežalit ni zaboravit!! do sad moja 3 ivf postupka imala sam transfer od 4 embrija a 15 jajnih stanica se bacilo jer nisu preživjela odmrzavanja! Mislim da vam to ne moramo pričat jer vi to sigurno znate ali dalje ništa ne poduzimate glede toga nego i dalje pričate svoju bajku a nama godine idu,nitko nam ih ne može vratiti-niti vaša isprika neće ublažiti bol ali kao čovjek,otac i prije svega ginekolog mislim da je vrijeme da se ispričate,(možda ne iskreno ali onako kako vi znate) i konačno maknete taj zakon koji vas sve više ocrnjuje(ako je to i više moguće)
s nepoštovajem

----------


## bucka

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/o...ka/570011.aspx

----------


## anddu

A ja mislila da neće biti reakcije (ovdje bi išao onaj very happy smajlić, ali opet ne radi)
Bravo cure!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ovo je super  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gabi25

Cure, HTV traži parove koji su pisali Milinoviću, snimali bi za Hrvatsku uživo kratke priloge. 
Evo, mediji nas prate, ajde neka se netko javi da sve ne ostane mrtvo slovo na papiru, vjerujte mi nije ništa strašno a u ovoj situaciji to bi nam puno značilo. Možete se javiti meni na PP ili na mail jelena.kopric@gmail.com

----------


## Jesen82

poslano pisamce...

----------


## Mia Lilly

I mi smo poslali!

----------


## kriistiina

Ma on će i tako reći da je dobio samo dva pisma  :Smile: , ali sutra šaljem i ja !!!

----------


## Kadauna

ne može reći Le Ministre da je dobio dva pisma kad u kopiji ti mailovi idu i na medije LOL

----------


## BHany

> Cure, HTV traži parove koji su pisali Milinoviću, snimali bi za Hrvatsku uživo kratke priloge. 
> Evo, mediji nas prate, ajde neka se netko javi da sve ne ostane mrtvo slovo na papiru, vjerujte mi nije ništa strašno a u ovoj situaciji to bi nam puno značilo. Možete se javiti meni na PP ili na mail jelena.kopric@gmail.com


samo vas molim da razmislite...jako je važno da ova priča o novim pismima dobije ime i prezime...

----------


## Mojca

Evo i mog doprinosa: 

Gospodine Milinoviću, 
obnašate, kako se čini, dužnost ministra zdravstva i socijalne srkbi. Zdravstvo, kakvo se deklarativno prakticira u Hrvata, je znanost. Dakle, vi ste znanstvenik. Potrošili ste vrijeme, uložili trud i stekli zvanje lječnika, spacijalista iz ginekologije i opstetricije. 
Nešto kasnije, postali ste ministar zdravstva i socijalne skrbi, potom donosili ste Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji i... gle čuda, zaboravili da ste znanstvenik, zaboravili da ste učili, da ste se trudili i jednostavno odlučili poslušati instrukciju koju je dao Kaptol. 
Kao znanstvenika, može vas biti sram! Kao čovjeka može Vas biti sram jer ste svoje osobne svjetonazore stavili ispred interesa znanosti i struke i ispred svjetonazora mnogih građana države koja je deklarativno sekularna. 
Gospodine Milinoviću, ne obraćam vam se sa Ministre Milinoviću, kako bi mžda bio red, jer vas tako ne mogu doživjeti, tražim od Vas da se ispričate građankama i građanima Hrvatske jer ste, biti ću blaga pa ću reći: pogriješili. 
Tražim od Vas da se ispričate svim parovima koji se liječe od neplodnosti, jer ste ih zakinuli za osnovna ljudska prava i uskratili im adekvatno lječenje kakvo je bilo praksa u Hrvatskoj prije Vašeg dolaska. 
Tražim od Vas da se ispričate svim nevjenčanim parovima koji su morali pred javnim bilježnikom dati izjavu da se vole i žele dijete.  
Tražim od Vas da se ispričate svim parovima koji su morali proći sramotno psihologijsko savjetovanje koje je često preraslo u testiranje da bi dokazali da su spremni biti roditelji i to kod "stručnjaka" koji su to testiranje proveli svojevoljno i bez ikakve pravne osnove. 
Tražim od Vas da se ispričate svim parovima koji su morali proći pravno savjetovanje o Medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji kod "stručnjaka" koji o tome nemaju baš nikakvih znaja. 
Tražim od Vas da se ispričate svim ženama čije jajne stanice su propale zbog eksperimentalne metode zamrzavanja istih. 
Tražim od Vas da se ispričate svim ženama koje su prošle višestruke nepotrebne postupke hormonske tarapije jer je "Vaša metoda uspješnija". 
Tražim od Vas da se ispričate svim parovima koji su bili prisiljeni adekvatno lječenje potražiti u inozemstvu, za što su često morali dizati kredite, izostajati s posla, ugoržavajući pri tome svoje radno mjesto i egzistenciju. 
Tražim od Vas da se ispričate mojoj djevojčici koja će se uskoro roditi, (hvala na pitanju, začeta je ICSI metodom u privatnoj klinici, jer me bio strah pogledati u "Vaše" bolnice) što ste je zakinuli za cijeli niz vršnjaka, prijatelja s kojima bi rasla. 
Tražim od Vas da se ispričate svim parovima koje ste svakako etiketirali, od toga da su promiskuitetni karijeristi na dalje. Nitko na to nema pravo, čak ni Vi svemoćni "ministre". 
Tražim od Vas da se ispričate svim MPO lječnicima i embriolozima kojima ste onemogućili da svoj posao rade na najbolji mogući način. 
Tražim od Vas da se ispričate cjelokupnoj javnosti jer nas sve skupa lažete, obmanjujete i zavaravate iznoseći neistinite, lažne, vrlo paušalne, po potrebi skrojene statističke podatke vezane za MPO.  
Na kraju, budući ste zakazali kao znanstvenik, da ste zakazali kao osoba s integritetom, tražim od Vas da podnesete ostavku na mjesto ministra zdravstva i socijalne skrbi. 

S puno različitih emocija, pri čemu poštovanje nije ni jedna od njih, srdačno Vas pozdravljam. 

(potpisano punim imenom i prezimenom)

----------


## Mojca

> Joj kad bi ih barem masovno obasuli, stvarno im treba pokazati da nismoovce.
> 
> Evo i adresa za slanje, od prošlog puta
> 
> darko.milinovic@mzss.hr
> Ante-Zvonimir.Golem@mzss.hr
> ured@predsjednik.hr
> predsjednica@vlada.hr
> klubsdp@sabor.hr
> ...


Samo info da sam od RTL-a dobila obavijest da je novi mail rtldanas@rtl.hr

----------


## BHany

i RTL traži nekoga tko je poslao pismo

----------


## aenea

Malo dopunjen popis adresa pa ako želite možete mailove proslijediti na adrese na koje još niste.


Večernji List: 
sandra.veljkovic@vecernji.net, gl.urednik@vecernji.net, goran.ogurlic@vecernji.net

Novi List: 
*vesna.roller@zg.t-com.hr

Jutarnji List: 
jutarnji_list@eph.hr
kristinaturcin@yahoo.com*

redakcija@jutarnji.hr jutarnji_kontakt@eph.hr (*za reakcije čitatelja*)
gl.urednik@vecernji.net
redakcija@novilist.hr 
glavniurednik@slobodnadalmacija.hr 
dnevnik@dnevnik.hr 
kontakt@index.hr 
urednik@t-com.hr 
office@croatiantimes.com 

pnovosel@zena.hr 
zenska.soba@zenskasoba.hr 
zenstud@zamir.net 
ravnopravnost@prs.hr
*Politicari*

ured@predsjednik.hr predsjednik RH, tel. 01 4565 191, fax. 01 4565 299, Pantovčak 241, 10 000 Zagreb
predsjednik@vlada.hr J. Kosor, premijerka 
glasnogovornik@vlada.hr Glasnogovornik vlade
potpredsjednik_jf@sabor.hr Josip Friščić, potpredsjednik Vlade
vedran.bajsic@sabor.hr Vedran Bajsić, predstojnik ureda potpredsjednika Hrvatskoga sabora, tj. Josipa Friščića


primjedbe-na-zakon@mzss.hr Ministarstvo zdravstva i socijalne skrbi - primjedbe na zakon
AnteZvonimir.Golem@mzss.hr AZ Golem, državni tajnik za zdravstvo
darko.milinovic@mzss.hr Darko Milinović, ministar zdravstva i socijalne skrbi
radmila.rumek-crne@hlk.hr (tajnica) Povjerenstvo za medicinsku etiku i deontologiju Hrvatske Liječničke Komore, 

damir.bajs@mint.hr Damir Bajs


sabor@sabor.hr Sabor
*Klubovi zastupnika i sl. skupine*

klubsdp@sabor.hr
klubhns@sabor.hr
klubhsls-hsu@sabor.hr
klubhdssb@sabor.hr
klubnm@sabor.hr
klubsdss@sabor.hr
klubhdz@sabor.hr 
klubids@sabor.hr

----------


## aenea

Malo kasnim, ali evo i moj doprinos._

Ministre Milinoviću,

malo mi je nedostajalo da ovaj mail počnem sa “bok, evo mene opet!”. Naime, puno puta sam Vam već pisala, a i mnoge noći sam probdjela zahvaljujući Vama, stoga više nemam iskrenu potrebu za formaliziranjem. Mail neću potpisati imenom i prezimenom jer tome ne vidim svrhu. Vama je svejedno. Usprkos tome, želim od Vas ispriku. Ispriku za to što ste imali i imate obraza činiti to što činite. Više mi je smiješno ukazivati Vam na nedostatke Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji jer to već i ptice bez grane znaju. Želim ispriku za to što se ponašate kao da je većina ljudi u Hrvatskoj izrazito upitne inteligencije. 

Hvalite se da je uspješnost veća nego prije Vašeg Zakona. Uložili ste 50ak miliona kuna u medicinsku oplodnju u koju su godinama ulagana zanemariva sredstva.. Ne treba biti Einstein da se zaključi zašto ste dobili istu ili nešto veću uspješnost kojom se hvalite. Ukoliko uopće jest veća. Zašto ukoliko? Jer usprkos Zakonu o javnom informiranju nismo dobili statistiku. Što? Nema veze? Neka vjerujemo Vama na riječ i obraz? Kako da ne.

Također, za umrijet od smijeha je kako gorljivo branite taj Zakon – Šmakon koji je daleko ispod zlatnog standarda kojim se koristi velika većina država, ali mi imamo istu ili još bolju uspješnost. Svakako. Hrvati će otkriti novi planet u Sunčevom sustavu koji će biti pogodan za život i prvi ćemo ga naseliti.

Kada spominjete Struku, mislite li na iste one koji su Vam za prijedlog Zakona rekli da ne valja, a kasnije ste ih Vi prosvijetlili? Ili? Više me zanima tko pripada Struci oni nego tko su graditelji piramida. Možda će to i u dalekoj budućnosti ostati tajna, a jedini trag koji će Struka ostaviti biti će njihov simbol, naprimjer - ukrštene eza i Petrijeva zdjelica. 

Biračko Tijelo, (34)_

----------


## tonili

*Aenea ti si moj idol!!!*

----------


## nina32

Zakon-Šmakon- *Aenea* genijalna si!!! Večeras i mi šaljemo.

----------


## anddu

[QUOTE=aenea;1956263]Malo dopunjen popis adresa pa ako želite možete mailove proslijediti na adrese na koje još niste.


Evo, proslijedila sam pismo tamo gdje još nisam. Aenea samo ispravak za Kosoričin mail koji glasi predsjednica@vlada.hr

----------


## sweety

Evo ako želite to i ovako priopćiti  :Wink: 



http://imageshack.us/g/822/rodaavatari1.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/g/69/rodaavatari25.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/g/16/rodaavatari110.jpg/
http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/8...daavatari1.jpg
http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/8572/rodaavatari2.jpg
http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/5...daavatari6.jpg

----------


## venddy

Jeste li vidjele sinoć? Ne smatra da se ima kome i za što ispričavat i "njihove brojke" potkrepljuju koliko nam je dobar ovaj Zakon, ali mi to valjda ne znamo cijenit.

----------


## tonili

Sweety tnx na super avatarima!

----------


## stefy

Svaka čast svima koji su poslali pismo,Milanoviču nismo bitni mi ,ni naša djeca već gleda u prvom redu svoje interese.

----------

